# Survive GSO 4.1 Overview + Day Hike gear



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

anybody else use survive knives


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked up a Shrade Extreme Survival Knife SCHF9 and am very impressed with it. It has a fairly heavy full tang blade that held up to all of the "torture tests" I put it through. It comes with a sheath that has an a pocket on the front that can hold numerous survival items. It is under $50.00 at Academy and IMHO an excellent knife that is priced well.


wolverine, That's an impressive knife you have, and it looks like it is very capable of getting the "job done". :2thumb:


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

anyone else use a rig like this


----------



## selina (Mar 5, 2015)

Or just fill it with marbles or ball bearings.


----------



## selina (Mar 5, 2015)

Or just fill it with marbles or ball bearings.

_____________________
We are the pioneers in providing Testking ibm certification and oracle certification exams with 100% northwood pass guarantee. Download our latestFlorida Memorial University exam of selftestengine ccna.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

selina said:


> Or just fill it with marbles or ball bearings.
> 
> _____________________
> We are the pioneers in providing Testking ibm certification and oracle certification exams with 100% northwood pass guarantee. Download our latestFlorida Memorial University exam of selftestengine ccna.


I have to admit I have a pretty twisted sense of humor, but I don't get it.:dunno:


----------

